# Steamship Yurimaguas



## rreategui (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm looking for some information or images about an old steamship named Yurimaguas.
The vessel was made at the Murdoch and Murray shipyard in Glasgow in the first years of the XX century.
It was the first merchant that makes the trip from de Amazon river to the Pacific coast in Peru trouhgh the Panama Canal.

Thanks in advance


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Maybe this one is the correct ship: http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=16741


----------



## rreategui (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks, but that page is not working ...any other link, please?

Roberto Reátegui


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Roberto,

reading the page I think you will have to wait until the problem with the web page is fixed. Looks to be a serious problem and could take sometime. 

Hawkey01


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Murdoch and Murray built two river steamers for Peru named YURIMAGUAS:

Yd 195 in 1903. A small vessel of 132grt

Yd 248 in 1912. 
A larger vessel of 307grt 141.0 x 30.1 x 7.7ft (43.0 x 9.2m)
Triple expansion steam engine 83nhp by Ross & Duncan, Glasgow; 1-screw
Built for A Morey & Co (Luis Felipe Morey) of Iquitos.
This one was sold to Ecuador in 1931 and became MANABI with J de D Lecaro Rubira of Guayaquil. Not listed after 1935.


----------



## rreategui (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks. I had that information. The vessel I'm looking for is the second one. That built in 1912.

I'm a peruvian writer and I'm working in an historical novel about the trip made by the river steamship Yurimaguas in 1916 from Iquitos, in the amazon jungle, to the port of Callao, at the Pacific ocean, through the Canal of Panama.

Here, I have some information from the journals of that years, but there´s no pictures, images, plans or drafts.

I suppose there is some more information. I hope it. I will thank any other detail.

Thanks in advance

Roberto Reátegui


----------



## rreategui (Apr 17, 2010)

Davidships: if you have the information about boilers ( made by Ross&Duncan) and about the brother of the owner (the Yurimaguas was built by Adolfo Morey; Luis Felipe was his brother, a rubber business man), is possible you can help me to find more information. 

Thanks in advance.

Roberto Reátegui



davidships said:


> Murdoch and Murray built two river steamers for Peru named YURIMAGUAS:
> 
> Yd 195 in 1903. A small vessel of 132grt
> 
> ...


----------



## rreategui (Apr 17, 2010)

Somebody knows the real or ancient name of the handdle lever used to indicate the power or the speeds of the steam machine?
I saw some of these pieces in some old vessels...

Thans in advance

Roberto Reátegui


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

> if you have the information about boilers ( made by Ross&Duncan) and about the brother of the owner (the Yurimaguas was built by Adolfo Morey; Luis Felipe was his brother, a rubber business man), is possible you can help me to find more information.


Sorry that I have only just seen this, but frankly know nothing about boilers or steam engine control levers.

There is some material on the Morey brothers at http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~moreyforum/Morey PER/Morey-PER-001.html
http://www.caretas.com.pe/1351/amazonia/amazonia.html

You may like to contact a present member of the family
http://www.corporationwiki.com/Florida/Miami/luis-felipe-morey-P7151419.aspx

Sorry that I cannot be of more help


----------



## rreategui (Apr 17, 2010)

*steamship Yurimaguas: two pictures*

I need the help of the specialists.
I only have two pictures of this steamship from 1916, but recently I've found a picture dated in the middle 50'. This vessel has the same name and a similar figure but seems shortly (with "modern" changes like in the chimney and some other metallic pieces). Is is possible that both pictures are about the same boat?

See the pictures in the river ships galleries.

Thanks in advance

Roberto Reátegui


----------



## rreategui (Apr 17, 2010)

*Help*

Someone can help me to identify if these two vessels are the same modified (first steamer, then with oil motor). First picture is from 1916, second from 1950.

Thank you


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Roberto

I would say that the two pictures are indeed of the same vessel. The resemblance of basic hull, layout etc is very strong, and the differences are all the sorts of things that would happen at a refit.

David


----------



## rreategui (Apr 17, 2010)

thanks, David. I also think both pictures are of the same vessel, but the steam in the second picture seems shorter to me. It can be the angle of the photography.

I will try to obtain more pictures to confirm that...


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Thinking about it more, if the second photo is also taken in the Amazon, it is unlikely to be the same. It is difficult to believe that she made another long journey all the way back from Ecuador to Amazonian Peru later in life - and in any case was renamed MANABI in Ecuador.

There was a later Peruvian YURIMAGUAS. I don't know anything about her except that she went aground between Nauta and Orellana, on the Rio Ucuyali, on 10/8/1966 (the 180 passengers were rescued).
http://tinyurl.com/33bj2b2


David


----------



## rreategui (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you, David...I'm looking with desperation some information to confirm if the original Yurimaguas was returned or not to the Amazon River.
The son of the owner says in a amateur chronicle he wrote in the 40' that the return happens, but I've searched in the Panama Canal Archives and I have not found anything.

I'm writing an historical novel about the original trip of the steamship from the Amazon River to the port of Callao in the Pacific Ocean (1916), and I won't to be wrong.

Thanks

Roberto Reátegui


----------



## Ehandrahan (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello,

I wrote a master's thesis on steamship navigation during the Peruvian Amazon rubber boom. I am continuing research in this area and was hoping I could help you as well as obtain some information from you. First, I don't know more about the 'Yurimaguas' than has already been posted, but do have a bit of information on the Morey Brother's, specifically on their shipping ventures. I am looking for more and don't know what you already have, but perhaps we can share information. Particularly, at the moment, I am looking for photographs of ships during the period. Could you tell me where you found those pictures of the ships and of Adolfo Morey? Also, if you know where I could get a picture of Luis. F Morey, I would be incredibly grateful. 
Again, aside from the Yurimaguas itself, let me know what else you are looking for and perhaps I could email you the information I have.


----------

